# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Whitebait

## Toby

I saw some dribble about Whitebait and then it hit me, I got diagnosed just before the season started and I was gutted that I missed it but after my first lot of chemo I was keen to get me a feed and despite being told from the docs to just rest I went White baiting. Was good to sit on the river and although I didn't catch much it was still enough for a feed.






You'll have to excuse my camera skills while I was cooking too, sorry.

----------


## veitnamcam

Butter! where the F&^#s the butter Toby!???

Well done :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

Butter for what?

----------


## veitnamcam

EVERYTHING! on the pan to cook em in and on the bread.

Like lots of water food they have so much more flavor when still wriggeling as opposed to frozen ay.

----------


## Toby

Yeah I love em fresh, had marge on the bread but don't use butter with that pan. I hate when they jump around though its fricking annoying makes it all messy.

----------


## Rushy

Well done Toby.  What happened to my invite?

----------


## Toby

I think that was before I knew you lot. I think.

----------


## Maca49

Good sperm count there Toby

----------


## Munsey

Question , where do you catch whitebait in norh island ?

----------


## Maca49

> Question , where do you catch whitebait in norh island ?


In the stream that runs right beside my business in Tuaranga, but any river or stream works the same as down south, tidal

----------


## Toby

In the water.

----------


## Maca49

Countdown have a stream that originates in China

----------


## EeeBees

> Butter! where the F&^#s the butter Toby!???
> 
> Well done


Glad you noticed that, VC!!

----------


## kiwijames

Jeez *Toby* surprised you you fit it in after the block of chocolate, two bottles of fizzy and a bag a of something else on the side there. 

You have a sweet tooth worse than me!

----------


## Toby

> Jeez *Toby* surprised you you fit it in after the block of chocolate, two bottles of fizzy and a bag a of something else on the side there. 
> 
> You have a sweet tooth worse than me!


 :Grin: 

They were sandwiches

----------


## kiwijames

> They were sandwiches


Didn't know Cadbury made sandwiches  :Psmiley:

----------


## Toby

Bloody hell

----------


## Rushy

> Didn't know Cadbury made sandwiches


What you talking about KJ.  Cadbury make chocolates

----------


## mrs dundee

Well done Toby least u know how to cook a feed not like Mr Dundee lol.

----------


## Wirehunt

Have trouble boiling water does he?

----------


## R93

> Have trouble boiling water does he?


He would probably put tucker fucker in that as well :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

I get the feeling that he would put tomato sauce on tomato soup.

----------


## Dundee

> I get the feeling that he would put tomato sauce on tomato soup.


And spaghetti :Grin:

----------


## P38

Num Num Num ....... Can't get any fresher than that.  :Psmiley: 

Well done.

I had my last lot of whitebait a few weeks ago .... gotta do a starve until next season now.  :Oh Noes: 

No matter how much I get it never seems to be enough to last from one season to another.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## RimfireNZ

Nice going Toby. What an awesome looking feed.

----------


## EeeBees

Personally, I prefer smelts...much more flavour and easier to filet...

----------


## Toby

Please tell me you're joking, not so much the prefering them I have seen guys throwing whitebait back (something wrong in the head) but filet them? Really?

----------


## Maca49

Same with the eels "elva"? Used to have guys that loved them

----------


## Dundee

yeah fillet them toby "I have a knife"   :Psmiley:

----------


## Munsey

> Personally, I prefer smelts...much more flavour and easier to filet...


" Smelt "As in cucumber fish ? You can eat them ?

----------


## Maca49

> yeah fillet them toby "I have a knife"


If you gonna fillet them either cut the head off or pluck the eyes out. As a kid I wouldnt eat the eyes

----------


## Maca49

> " Smelt "As in cucumber fish ? You can eat them ?


Same taste as a ginger mick I believe

----------


## Toby

Ahhh I thought of them as cucumber fish too. Always referred to them as smelt though.

Yeah Dundee if shes crazy enough to be on this forum she'd be crazy enough to filet a smelt.

----------


## Dundee

> Ahhh I thought of them as cucumber fish too. Always referred to them as smelt though.
> 
> Yeah Dundee if shes crazy enough to be on this forum she'd be crazy enough to filet a smelt.


Don't knock Eeebees,Toby she has more wisdom than both of us. And a great sense of humour. :Thumbsup:

----------


## Rushy

> Yeah Dundee if shes crazy enough to be on this forum she'd be crazy enough to filet a smelt.


Toby the ice sounds thin down Wairoa.  I can hear it cracking under you feet....   Wait could that be EeeBees trying out the stock whip she just plaited up to open your back with?

----------


## ianh

Good snack there, how long did it take to wind all them wrigglers in, I find it hard to figure whether they are hooked or not, have just started developing a long line system that should catch at least a sandwich full at a time. :-)    On a by note apparently there were good catches near the naval base at Devonport, a cousin used to regularly stock up when still serving there.

----------


## Maca49

> Good snack there, how long did it take to wind all them wrigglers in, I find it hard to figure whether they are hooked or not, have just started developing a long line system that should catch at least a sandwich full at a time. :-)    On a by note apparently there were good catches near the naval base at Devonport, a cousin used to regularly stock up when still serving there.


What you using for bait, your hook size mayb a tad big?

----------

